# Video: Finlay's Progress (Agility)



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We have our second trial coming Jan 6th, our first CKC trial, and my first time handling him! He Q'd at his first trial with our trainer, it was an AAC trial, here in Canada.

Few private lessons to come between now and then, I finally got this video uploaded from Oct 28th! I had given birth to our first baby Oct 20th, so was on the sidelines, our trainer handling him.

To work on...

Me...handling!

Table...downs and waits, he is so awful at them (as shown in video!)

Teeter...not shown in video, especially need work indoors!

Contacts....

Practice, practice, practice!

What I'm proud of? His weaves. I posted here late September wanting to teach him weaves and make our own practice set, I did that, and way too pregnant made a point to work on that with him, but he weaves wonderfully now!

Jumps in video are not at height, FYI! Fin is 21.5" at shoulder, jumps in 22" specials in AAC, I believe will jump at 22" in CKC?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSPImk8KhDo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Slow Table, fast weaves! - YouTube


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Finlay, you got great weaves! Nice threadle too. You have a great indoor facility for training.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

jimla said:


> Hey Finlay, you got great weaves! Nice threadle too. You have a great indoor facility for training.


We are very lucky to have such great indoor space! Outdoor space is awesome too, our outdoor days are fading though  ...until the Spring!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He has very nice weaves! Don't worry, the table will come along! He is so adorable, I love how he ran to you at the end like "look mom, didn't I do well!"


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it! You were not kidding, the weaves are brilliant. Good boy! Good trainer! Lots and lots of good stuff there  I am sure you are very happy!

As far as the down goes... Back in the old AKC days then you had a position on the table I used to practice on short "training" walks and only the fast ones were rewarded. Basically, jog jog jog down yes!

PS, love how you marked when he made the correct choice into the tunnel, good mom!


----------

